# Gaza protests in Wales



## Udo Erasmus (Dec 30, 2008)

_Pass the word on...We in CND Cymru, Palestine Solidarity Cymru are  holding a new years eve vigil at Nye Bevan's statue,  Queen St Cardiff from 5-6 this
Wednesday. There will also be a vigil at the same place on Tuesday at 12 noon. (also heard there is one in Swansea, Castle Square on Saturday lunchtime)_

While we in Wales relaxed and enjoyed a peaceful Christmas, death and destruction rained down on the men, women and children of Gaza.
We watched the painful images of screaming children, hysterical
mothers,  the injured grasping their Korans as they were carried to the
Gaza Al Awda Hospital which Welsh charitable money helped to build.

The charity Middle East Childrens' Alliance emailed us to say that,
minutes after  the attacks, medicine plasma beds,  drugs had run out,
unable to cope with the hundreds of casualties, the dead and injured.

As mealy mouthed politicians around t he world come out with their
pathetic well balanced  condemnation of the violence on both sides,
people ask, "what can we do?"
Please channel your anger in a response to change the never ending
cycle of death and destruction, and bring justice to both sides.

We in CND Cymru, Palestine Solidarity Cymru are  holding a new years
eve vigil at Nye Bevan's statue,  Queen St Cardiff from 5-6 this
Wednesday.

Don't let the anger and pain we feel this week fizzle out. Use it to
put pressure on our government and the United Nations to take firm
action to end the violence and the occupation.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll be there. Sick to the stomach with the news from Gaza.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 1, 2009)

_Couldn't make it due to father being taken into hospital over xmas, but was there in spirit as it were._

*SATURDAY 3 JANUARY.  
LONDON DEMONSTRATION AND RALLY. 
HANDS OFF GAZA: STOP THE BOMBING: FREE PALESTINE *

Called by Palestine Solidarity Campaign, Stop the War Coalition, British Muslim Initiative, Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament and many other organisations.
Assemble 12:30pm Along Embankment, by Embankment tube station, LONDON WC2 - Nearest tube Embankment or Charing Cross 

Buses from Cardiff: leave Museum Steps at 8 a.m., leave London at about 5 pm. Seats: first come first served. Contact: wendya.lewis@talktalk.net" 

*Cardiff/South Wales *
January 7th 2009 details and venue be confirmed 
Benefit Concert for the people of Gaza 
with Dafydd Iwan and Frankie Armstrong. 

More info. wendya.lewis@talktalk.net" wendya.lewis@talktalk.net 

If you can't make London there's a demo in Swansea that's been called by Swansea Coalition against War and the Palestinian Society of Wales. It's at 1pm at Castle Square in Swansea City Centre. The Palestinian Society are really mobilising for this.


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 2, 2009)

Comment by Leanne Wood AM:

http://leannewoodamac.blogspot.com/2009/01/gaza.html


----------



## dessiato (Jan 3, 2009)

Why are you protesting against Israel?

Israel didn't refuse to continue the truce, Hamas did.

Israel didn't start lobbing indiscriminate missiles at any target regardless of who was injured, Hamas did.

Hamas missiles are hitting children, women and other soft targets. Israel is trying to hit military targets. 

Why are you not protesting against indiscriminate missile strikes against Israel? 

Should Israel not be allowed to defend itself? Should Israel allow its people to be killed? Would UK allow this to be done to them without retalliation? If not why should Israel?

Israel has done some odd things to say the least, but this is not one of them.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 3, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


>



I think it's awfully clever the way some people have of sticking up pictures they have found on the internet to illustrate a point they want to make instead of making that point with actual words. 

In this case, Col Buendia wants to stop people discussing the proposition that the demonstration is a good thing, so he's found a picture and stuck it up. It ilustrates forcefully his desire that anyone with an dissenting opinion should be ignored and keep quiet. As if this was his club's noticeboard, and not a discussion forum, where people get to discuss contending points of view relating to Wales and Welsh issues in a civilised manner. 

But Col Buendia has a picture.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 3, 2009)

dessiato said:


> Why are you protesting against Israel? Israel didn't refuse to continue the truce, Hamas did. Israel didn't start lobbing indiscriminate missiles at any target regardless of who was injured, Hamas did. Hamas missiles are hitting children, women and other soft targets. Israel is trying to hit military targets. Why are you not protesting against indiscriminate missile strikes against Israel? Should Israel not be allowed to defend itself? Should Israel allow its people to be killed? Would UK allow this to be done to them without retalliation? If not why should Israel? Israel has done some odd things to say the least, but this is not one of them.



I have to agree with some of this. The violence is awful and many innocents and non combatants are being killed and injured. But it is reasonable for the state of Israel to take steps, including violent ones, to try to stop the launching of missiles. I don't believe that HAMAS, as the dictatorship presently runing Gaza, couldn't have stopped it. I also object to the demo beng led by CND, which these days seems primarily devoted to defending Iran's nuclear weapons programme.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 3, 2009)

Fullyplumped said:


> In this case, Col Buendia wants to stop people discussing the proposition that the demonstration is a good thing, so he's found a picture and stuck it up. It ilustrates forcefully his desire that anyone with an dissenting opinion should be ignored and keep quiet. As if this was his club's noticeboard, and not a discussion forum, where people get to discuss contending points of view relating to Wales and Welsh issues in a civilised manner.



I can't really stop anyone discussing anything, as your post demonstrates! But this thread was about letting Cardiff people know about arrangements to travel to a national demo in London. Why have you two hijacked it with your trolling comments about the conflict instead?



Fullyplumped said:


> I don't believe that HAMAS, as the *dictatorship *presently runing Gaza, couldn't have stopped it.



Surely "democratically elected authority"? Or do you not watch the news before forming your opinions? "Hamas Sweeps to Election Victory" (From a radically pro-Hamas site. The BBC.)



dessiato said:


> Israel didn't refuse to continue the truce, Hamas did.
> ...
> Hamas missiles are hitting children, women and other soft targets. Israel is trying to hit military targets.



You see, when people display as great a rupture from reality and you and dessiato do, it's not usually worth engaging with them. Hence the picture.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 3, 2009)

It was a very nice picture.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 3, 2009)

Fullyplumped said:


> It was a very nice picture.



OK, I see. Start a discussion and then don't engage with it. Hmmm... and what is *your* definition of a troll?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 4, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> I can't really stop anyone discussing anything, as your post demonstrates! But this thread was about letting Cardiff people know about arrangements to travel to a national demo in London. Why have you two hijacked it with your trolling comments about the conflict instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course there is no rupture from reality, 5000 rockets have been launched from Gaza into Israel. They have been randomly tagetted hitting civilians and causing death and destruction the same way as the Israel attacks are doing to Gaza.

The difference is that Hamas, about two weeks ago, decided that it would not continue the truce, and has stated that it intends to destroy Israel.

If you have a look around you will see that this is the truth, not your rather lopsided view. Even some of the Arab states, the US and EU are distancing themselves from Hamas, effectively telling them that this is something they brought on themselves.

Somehow, people are choosing to forget that it was not Israel that started this latest war.


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 4, 2009)

dessiato said:


> Of course there is no rupture from reality, 5000 rockets have been launched from Gaza into Israel. They have been randomly tagetted hitting civilians and causing death and destruction the same way as the Israel attacks are doing to Gaza.
> 
> The difference is that Hamas, about two weeks ago, decided that it would not continue the truce, and has stated that it intends to destroy Israel.



No the difference is that when I checked a few days ago the IFD have killed about 400 Palestinians in the current 'round' and the Palestinians have klled 4 Israelis. 

How can a truce be expected to hold when the whole of Gaza was under blockade?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 4, 2009)

lewislewis said:


> No the difference is that when I checked a few days ago the IFD have killed about 400 Palestinians in the current 'round' and the Palestinians have klled 4 Israelis.
> 
> How can a truce be expected to hold when the whole of Gaza was under blockade?



I see, selective truth, you are ignoring what went on before with the result that you are not counting the bombs/rockets launched by Hamas at Israel over the last five years, also that means you don't have to count the number of dead Israeli children killed be Hamas.

How can a truce be expected to hold when one party (Hamas) says that it will not continue the truce and will set out to destroy Israel? 

Are you really so naive as to think that a country would allow this to happen without taking any action to defend itself?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 4, 2009)

I suggest that we ignore these zionist trolls who have been flooding websites & instead use this thread for announcements of solidarity events & to discuss practical ideas of local solidarity. A country that occupies another people's land cannot claim to be acting in self-defense, it is simply not possible.

*There will be a national march on the Israeli Embassy on saturday, transport will be going from s.wales details to be announced shortly. In London, the movement will be demonstrating daily at the embassy*

there was a vague whiff of greece at the march yesterday in London - it was very militant, as were the cops who apparently repeatedly charged protestors at the end of the protest. nevertheless that shouldn't deter people from protesting our governments role in the events in gaza.

the swansea protest was the main headline on the local news today.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 4, 2009)

:: Demonstrations and events relating to the crisis in Gaza are continuing in Wales:

* Protest march through Cardiff at 2pm on Friday January 9, assembling on the green opposite City Hall.

* Vigil at the Nye Bevan statue from 12-1, on Tuesday, January 6.

* Fundraising benefit concert on Wednesday, January 7, at 7:30pm in Dempseys, Castle Street, Cardiff: tickets £5 or donation at the door, in aid of charity Middle East Childrens Alliance.

* Fundraising dinner in aid of Islamic Relief Fund Wales, Thursday, January , 6 pm-10 pm, City Hall Cardiff; tickets £15 from 0782 4465159


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 4, 2009)

The invasion of Gaza was reportedly planned around 6 months ago. Probably around the same time as the Israeli ambassador was getting red-carpet treatment from the Welsh Assembly (courtesy of invite from Mohammed Asghar AM, stopping off for greeting and meeting with Rhodri Morgan), the LibDem Leader of Cardiff Council & the bureaucrats of Wales TUC (a month after the Palestinian equivalent of the HQ of the British TUC was wiped off the face of the earth by Israeli F16s), needless to say none of these august bodies have ever invited the Israeli Ambassador's Palestinian counterpart for special dinners and invites to Wales.

The silence of Obama is of course a crucial thing to note, he was more candid in July when he gave the IDF the green light saying: "If somebody was sending rockets into my house where my two daughters sleep at night, I'm going to do everything in my power to stop that. I would expect Israelis to do the same thing."


----------



## Riklet (Jan 4, 2009)

^ Hmm, that's interesting.

I'm gona go to a few of those thinggies up there, as soon as I get this current work done.  The benefit concert n march fo sho, and anything which isn't dominated by loonies screaming about throwing the Jews into the sea or people urging violence.  Obviously that's very much the minority, the London protests seem to have gone pretty well, it's just a bit off-putting for me personally when things descend into that.  I think the Palestinian people deserve to know that people around the world actually give a shit about them though...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 5, 2009)

*MARCH ON THE ISRAELI EMBASSY -
STOP THE WAR ON GAZA
STOP THE MASSACRE*

*EMERGENCY DEMONSTRATION - Please Forward to as many People as Soon as Possible!*

Saturday 10 January, Central London
Coaches leave at 8 am, Museum Steps Cardiff and 
8.30 am Bus Station, Newport
Contact  cardiff_troopsout@hotmail.com to book a seat asap!
Tickets - £16 waged / £10 unwaged asap

500 dead. Thousands injured. United States blocks UN call for carnage to stop.

This ground attack is intended to turn Gaza into Israeli killing fields. Within hours of troops entering Gaza, hospitals reported that 23 people had been killed and that twenty of them were civilians. 

Demonstrations across the world call for an immediate stop to the carnage. Every country in the world bar one wants the killing and destruction to stop now. But just as it did in the Lebanon War in 2006, The United States has given the green light to Israel to intensify its barbarism. 

The US is blocking all UN diplomacy for an immediate ceasefire with the tacit compliance of the British government, which calls for an immediate ceasefire while at the same time endorsing America's refusal to allow any discussion in the United Nations to achieve this end. 

When Israel broke the six month ceasefire on November 4, it was the trigger for this long planned invasion, deliberately timed for the last few weeks of George Bush's presidency and a few weeks before Israeli elections, in which all the leading politicians are competing as to how many Palestinians they can kill. 

Stop the War Coalition, Palestine Solidarity Campaign, British Muslim Initiative, Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament are organising continual protests in the next week, culminating in a national demonstration marching to the Israeli Embassy in London on Saturday 10 January. 

Everyone who is shocked and outraged by Israel's barbarity, and the prospect of hundreds more Palestinian civilians being killed by the fourth most powerful military in the world, should commit themselves to helping mobilise for the protests in the coming week and for making the national demonstration on Saturday 10 January the biggest yet seen in this country for the freedom of Palestine.​


----------



## niclas (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wrexham Against Gaza Invasion*

For anybody in the North who doesn't fancy London, protest against Gaza invasion in Queens Sq, Wxm at mid-day on Saturday (Jan 10)


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> *Cardiff/South Wales *
> January 7th 2009 details and venue be confirmed
> Benefit Concert for the people of Gaza
> with Dafydd Iwan and Frankie Armstrong.
> ...



seen a flyer for this today
it says



> "GAZA EMERGENCY APPEAL CONCERT
> In aid of Middle East Childrens Alliance
> Wed 7 Jan 2009  7.30 - 11pm
> Dempseys, 15 Castle St, Cardiff CF10 (opposite Castle)
> ...


----------



## Yetman (Jan 7, 2009)

He's not going to get much attention there, he wants to try it in England, maybe on a boat on the river Tyne, if he still owns the fog that drifts o'er it that is


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2009)

> "GAZA EMERGENCY APPEAL CONCERT
> In aid of Middle East Childrens Alliance
> Wed 7 Jan 2009 7.30 - 11pm
> Dempseys, 15 Castle St, Cardiff CF10 (opposite Castle)
> ...



well that was well done after getting over my initial prejudice/waryness 
fair play to them, raised over £700 and about 60-70 peeps there including the Côr Cochion (fair play to Ray with his passionate appeal and first hand account of Gaza) not gonna have anyone slag em off no more!

didn't see any urbs i know by sight! saw cosmo leaving as i was returning from downstairs, prob just a leaflet drop 
all the performers were good in their own way.
nice one to all who sorted it out


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 8, 2009)

Was gonna make it, but recovering from the 'flu. 
There are still places on the buses going up to the march on the Israeli embassy on Saturday (see above for Cardiff/Newport transport - buses going from elsewhere in Wales). Looks likely to be a massive march, in London there have been huge protests all over the city, the British government is apparently trying to ban the march, perhaps worried that demonstrators might follow the example of Canadian Jewish women who recently occupied the Israeli Embassy in Toronto and hung the Palestinian flag from it.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 8, 2009)

There's going to be an emergency  meeting against the war on Gaza on the evening of Wednesday 14th January convened by Cardiff Stop the War Coalition, key speaker will be Ehab Bessaiso, a Palestinian journalist and poet who hails from Gaza. Venue to be announced shortly.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> well that was well done after getting over my initial prejudice/waryness
> fair play to them, raised over £700 and about 60-70 peeps there including the Côr Cochion (fair play to Ray with his passionate appeal and first hand account of Gaza) not gonna have anyone slag em off no more!
> 
> didn't see any urbs i know by sight! saw cosmo leaving as i was returning from downstairs, prob just a leaflet drop
> ...


'twas well done indeed. I was there but didn't see you - but there again we only met the once.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2009)

teqniq said:


> 'twas well done indeed. I was there but didn't see you - but there again we only met the once.



boooo! missed ya! i looked around a few times n all  next time!

i was there with my mum tho


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 9, 2009)

I just got back from the march today in Cardiff, very impressive for a friday afternoon, i'm crap with figures but maybe 300 people there.


----------



## Brockway (Jan 9, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> I just got back from the march today in Cardiff, very impressive for a friday afternoon, i'm crap with figures but maybe 300 people there.



I don't want to be negative but how come nobody could organise a megaphone? Couldn't hear anything the speakers were saying. Even the loony Christians on Saturday afternoons have got one. I don't know about 300 but it was vocal and a good mix of people. Bit disappointed there was no flag burning.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm crap with figures, but I would definitely say 200+ (in fact I think my estimate of 300 is accurate). Yes, I did find it astonishing that one of the leftist groups present didn't manage to bring a megaphone a bit lame. The great speaker from Stop the War seemed to be the only one who was vaguely audible. It was amusing to hear Julie Morgan MP heckled by an ex-Labour Party member who shouted several times "Condemn Israel" (she didn't of course)


----------



## Brockway (Jan 9, 2009)

Who was that weird guy with the long hair and the beard? 

Was there any TV media in attendance? I saw a couple of proper photographers but didn't spot any TV crews?

Would have been a good idea to have had the protest here, today.


----------



## penderyn2000 (Jan 9, 2009)

Apologies I couldn't make today's demo due to the flu but if there is another I'll certainly bring the PR megaphone.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jan 9, 2009)

Wage Slavery stopped me coming today sadly. Glad there was a decent turn out, anyone take any photos? there's always a lack of indymedia reporting of demos in Cardiff.


----------



## beat23 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was there, couldn't stay beyond 3 though as I had to get back to work. Good turnout.

The bbc was there they've just given it about 4 seconds on bbc wales news - think i saw my colleague for a nano second.

It probably wont make any difference at all but since I've sat here feeling completely powerless i had to do *something* even if it's just shout a bit on queen st


----------



## beat23 (Jan 9, 2009)

also if anyone has a link to any footage please share. I took a couple of crappy phone camera pics and a video but that's it.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 9, 2009)

*EMERGENCY MEETING:
STOP THE MASSACRE IN GAZA
FREEDOM FOR PALESTINE*

_Wednesday 14 January at 7.30 pm
Main Building, Cardiff University, Park Place_

Speakers include -

EHAB BESSAISO, Palestinian Journalist from Gaza
JONNY JONES, Cardiff Stop the War Coalition
Chair - Cllr MOHAMMED SARUL ISLAM

_Ehab Bessaiso is a Palestinian writer and poet born in Gaza. Involved in media studies in the Arab world, he has contributed widely to literary events and publications in the UK and Palestine. A collection of his poetry 'The Albatross of the Blurred Skyline' was published in Beirut in 2004. He will be joined by anti-war activists to discuss what's going on in Palestine, the background to the conflict, and what we can do to stop it _

There will be plenty of time for debate and discussion from the floor. 

Admission Free. All welcome.
Hosted by Cardiff Stop the War Coalition
More details to be announced shortly.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 10, 2009)

Brockway said:


> Bit disappointed there was no flag burning.



Well, bring an Israeli flag and a box of matches the next time innit! 

I had to leave before the march set off, didn't have enough left of my "lunch" break to make it all the way through town. I'd agree, there was a good 300 people there. And more evidence of organising from the Muslim community than at the New Year's Eve rally at Nye Bevin. I'm assuming the day & time was picked to coincide with the end of Friday prayers?



Udo Erasmus said:


> It was amusing to hear Julie Morgan MP heckled by an ex-Labour Party member who shouted several times "Condemn Israel" (she didn't of course)



Whassa crack with Julie Morgan & Israel, then?


----------



## niclas (Jan 11, 2009)

70 turned out for a last-minute demo in Wrecsam


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 11, 2009)

A report of yesterday's march on the Israeli embassy from CND, as people may be aware, Cllr Ray Davies was hit over the head with truncheons by police and then kicked while on the ground. I also spoke to the Vice-Chair of PCS Wales who said that her section of the march was penned into Kensington High Street for 3 hours then teargassed and charged by riot police.



> 100,000 people from all over Britain joined today's march in London, to protest at the Israeli Embassy against the continuing relentless attacks on Gaza's civilian population. Ray Davies, 79 year old Vice Chair of CND Cymru, sustained head injuries, concussion and cuts when he was trapped with hundreds of others against the Embassy gates by Metropolitan Police.
> 
> The march had gone peacefully until it reached the Embassy. Many shoes were thrown over the fence in a symbolic gesture of defiance, but the police claimed that the shoes were aimed at them , and began to lash out at the crowd. Three rows of police, in full riot gear and with heavy shields penned a section of the protesters in an alleyway beside the Israeli Embassy. Ray tried to negotiate between the protesters and the police; he explained that the police had not been the target of the shoes, and asked to be allowed to pass through in order to deliver a letter to the ambassador calling for a ceasefire in Gaza.
> 
> ...



There will be another protest in Cardiff on Saturday at the Nye Bevan Statue, Queen St at 1 pm


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 11, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Whassa crack with Julie Morgan & Israel, then?



I have no inside information, I'd assume that she is broadly critical of many of Israel's actions as I saw her on a march against the Lebanon war also. The ex-Labour member (who some may know from the St Athan campaign) who heckled her periodically shouted "Condemn Israel" throughout her speech, which did draw my attention to the fact that she didn't seem to forcefully condemn Israel as the main agressor anywhere in her speech. She seemed to be talking mainly about the need for the 'international community' to get a ceasefire asap to allieviate the humanitarian situation

Re. a ceasefire, I think people should be wary. While most people demand a ceasefire because they want the slaughter to end, the 'international community' want to use a ceasefire to continue the war by other means. 

For example, one of the conditions the US and UK want is to 'stop the flow of weapons into Gaza' while they continue to relentlessly arm Israel: They want the resistance disarmed while the invader gets the best weapons money can buy. They want a deal for Egypt to continue to stop Palestinians getting food and medicine from over the border etc.

It was the same story during the 2006 Lebanon War, having been defeated by Hezbollah, the West attempted to regain lost ground through a ceasefire to disarm the guerillas. Whatever ones opinion on Hezbollah, it is clear that they were the only force that prevented South Lebanon being re-occupied. If they were disarmed nothing would have stood between Israel and the civilian population of the country.



> UK arms sales to Israel whole of 2007: £7.5 million
> UK arms sales to Israel first three months of 2008: £18,847,795 million
> 
> These include components for combat aircraft, military aero engines,
> ...


----------



## shygirl (Jan 11, 2009)

I was on the London demo yesterday.  At about 4.30 pm ish, riot police started to line up at various points behind the demonstrators, in rows of two.  People were beginning to melt away from the vigil, though there was still several hundred protesters going strong.  It seemed clear to me that the riot police were preparing for action, even though everything had seemed very peaceful.  I asked one officer what the plan was: he said that they were there to help people move on, to which I asked, so you're not planning to corrale people in as they try to leave and he said, no, not for the moment!  We didn't need persuading at that point to leave, what with the cold, the prospect of being caught up in a crush and the sense that we had done what we'd set out to do.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a thread all about the demo in london.  It would be good if you could post that there, too? 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=275992&page=18


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 12, 2009)

Ray Davies is a legend!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 12, 2009)

It looks like there were huge and militant demonstrations around the world - 150,000 in London at a demo called at a weeks notice, 10,000 in Edinburgh and elsewhere from Paris to Hong Kong to Karachi: http://news.google.co.uk/news?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&tab=wn&ncl=1292233625

There's *another protest in Central Cardiff at the Nye Bevan Statue, Queen Street at 1 pm on Saturday 17th *(and stuff going on across Wales). If people have ideas for possible actions it might be good to discuss it here & at the meetings coming up:

*In Cardiff: Wednesday 14 January (7.30 pm), Public Meeting with Ehab Bessaiso (Palestinian journalist and poet from Gaza) - Wallace Lecture Theatre, Main Building, Cardiff University, Park Place (opp. Student Union Building)

In Swansea: Thursday 15th January (7 pm). Public meeting in Swansea with SPEAKERS: John Rose (Jewish socialist &author ‘Myths of Zionism’); Bethan Jenkins AM & Mohammad al Matari (Palestinian Soc.)
Unitarian Hall, High Street, Swansea (next |Argos)*

VIDEO REPORT OF MARCH ON ISRAELI EMBASSY:
http://uk.youtube.com/user/adycousins


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 12, 2009)

In response to militant demonstrations from Israel's indigenous people (whom the State of Israel calls Israeli Arabs, as recognition that they are Palestinian draw attention to the circumstances of Israel's foundation), the State of Israel has now banned Arab political parties from standing in the upcoming elections: http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1054867.html

As people may be aware, Arab 'citizens' of Israel (almost one-fifth of the population) only won the right to form political parties after militant demonstrations on Land Day in the late 70s. Even today it is illegal for a political party to advocate equality for ALL of Israel's citizens, as this would undermine Israel's as a Jewish state. Political parties can and have been prosecuted for advocating equal rights for all who live in Israel. As people may be aware, Arab 'citizens' of Israel are denied the right to live on over 90% of Israel this being - apartheid style - for Jews only. Imagine if Britain defined itself as a "White State" and said that black and asian citizens were denied the right to live on the majority of British soil and you get an idea of why Zionism is an ideology that has at its core racism.

The next stage of solidarity must be to support the movement of Palestinians within Israel's borders who are waging a struggle similar to the civil rights struggle of Catholics in the North of Ireland in the 60s for equal rights against a state that is institutionally based on principles of racial supremacy and discrimination against the indigenous population. They experienced their own bloody Sunday when at the start of the current intifada in 2000, the IDF shot dead 13 unarmed demonstrators who were demonstrating in solidarity with Palestinians on the other side of the border.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 13, 2009)

Apparently there is gonna be a protest in Newport at 2 pm on Saturday, still trying to find out exact location and who the organisers are. Cardiff protest will be at 1 pm at Nye Bevan Statue, Queen Street, Cardiff. There's also a protest planned in Swansea same day, don't have details. The public meetings info is above.

Could anybody email any events relating to Gaza etc happening in Wales that they know of to cardifftroopsout@googlemail.com

UPDATE: The march in Newport will probably be from Commercial Street to John Frost Square, more details to be announced shortly. Initiated by YMO, a Muslim Youth Organisation but they want support from broader public and anti-war people


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2009)

report in Ray Davies being battered
http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/4041621.Councillor_injured_in_Gaza_demo/

nice comments as usual!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 13, 2009)

On Thursday of last week, all trains across Norway and all trams and subways in the capital Oslo stood still for two minutes in protest at Israel’s invasion.

A statement was read out announcing the reasons for the action to passengers. “The locomotive drivers’ union in Norway has decided to demonstrate our solidarity with the Palestinian people,” it said.

“We demand the immediate withdrawal of all Israeli troops from the Palestinian territory. Thank you for your understanding.”


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 13, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> A report of yesterday's march on the Israeli embassy from CND, as people may be aware, Cllr Ray Davies was hit over the head with truncheons by police and then kicked while on the ground. I also spoke to the Vice-Chair of PCS Wales who said that her section of the march was penned into Kensington High Street for 3 hours then teargassed and charged by riot police.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be another protest in Cardiff on Saturday at the Nye Bevan Statue, Queen St at 1 pm



I've always thought that we need Ray Davies in the Cardiff Black Block!

(Not that there is one, of course )


----------



## nogojones (Jan 13, 2009)

lewislewis said:


> Ray Davies is a legend!



Apart from when he sings.


----------



## niclas (Jan 13, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> The next stage of solidarity must be to support the movement of Palestinians within Israel's borders who are waging a struggle similar to the civil rights struggle of Catholics in the North of Ireland in the 60s for equal rights against a state that is institutionally based on principles of racial supremacy and discrimination against the indigenous population. They experienced their own bloody Sunday when at the start of the current intifada in 2000, the IDF shot dead 13 unarmed demonstrators who were demonstrating in solidarity with Palestinians on the other side of the border.



The "Israeli Arabs" are an interesting anomaly... despised and mistrusted by their Jewish neighbours, not seen as suffering as much by the West Bankd and Gazan Palestinians.
 DAM are a cracking militant Palestinian rap band from Lydda in Israel who have a good take on being an "Israeli Arab" - this vid was shot there - no actors, these are real cops...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 14, 2009)

We almost got the DAM down to Cardiff a few years back when they were on a European tour.

SOAS students are now occupying in solidarity with Gaza:
http://soassolidarity4gaza.blogspot.com/
Send messages of solidarity to: soas.occupation@googlemail.com 



> *What we plan to do. *
> As of tuesday 13th January, the Brunei gallery suite is under occupation. Our aims are to raise awareness of and uphold motions passed by the SOAS Student's Union on:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 14, 2009)

Bethan Jenkins AM has written a cross-party statement and is urging people to lobby their AMs to sign (see below), there is going to be discussion of Gaza at the Senedd on Wednesday, there will probably be a protest/lobby at lunchtime (activists are currently in the process of arranging this, an alternative proposal is for a public meeting at the Assembly).

*
Statement of Opinion- 
' The National Assembly for Wales calls on the Welsh Assembly Government to make an urgent public statement condemning the Israeli government's attacks on Gaza, and calls on the Welsh Assembly Government to echo demands made by the International community for an immediate ceasefire.'

Datganiad Barn- 
' Mae Cynulliad Cenedlaethol Cymru yn galw ar Lywodraeth Cynulliad Cymru i wneud datganiad brys i'r wasg yn condemio ymosodiadau llywodraeth Israel ar Gaza, ac yn galw ar Lywodraeth Cynulliad Cymru i efelychu gofynion y gymuned rhyngwladol am gadoediad yn syth.' *


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jan 14, 2009)

The protest in Newport on Saturday will gather at the old Kwik Save Car Park in Pill at 1.30pm before marching into town and having a rally in John Frost Square.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay so Saturday 17 January looks like this so far:

SWANSEA - Protest 1 pm, Castle Square
CARDIFF - Protest 1 pm, Nye Bevan Statue, Queen Street
WREXHAM - Protest, 12 noon, Queen Square
NEWPORT - Protest, Assemble 1.30 pm, Old Kwiksave Carpark in Pill to march on John Frost Square


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2009)

cheers udo


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 15, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## nogojones (Jan 15, 2009)

Will try and make the 'diff one.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 16, 2009)

Student occupations in solidarity with Gaza seem to be spreading - SOAS, London School of Economics and now Essex University! Let's hope some workers in Britain will follow the example of Norwegian train drivers who stopped all the trains in Norway for 2 minutes to read out a statement in solidarity with gaza

Another national mobilisation this time assembling at the HQ of the BBC in London to protest their shameful media coverage on Saturday 24 January (for transport from Cardiff/Newport - cardifftroopsout@googlemail.com ). Details - www.stopwar.org.uk


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 18, 2009)

Dic Penderyn said:


> The protest in Newport on Saturday will gather at the old Kwik Save Car Park in Pill at 1.30pm before marching into town and having a rally in John Frost Square.



Hearing rumours that this was a pretty big march


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't be fooled - the ceasefire is a sham, the continuation of Israel's war by other means. No talk of those who have committed war crimes being held to account. Not talk of ending the blockade and siege of Gaza that preceeded the war. Israeli troops that have just massacred hundreds to stay put in Gaza. This is just an IDF PR stunt.

 Gordon Brown has actually offered to send the British Navy to 'stop the flow of weapons in Gaza' while the UK government floods weapons to Israel. Over 1,200 Palestinians dead, Gaza flattened. 13 Israelis dead (10 of them soldiers, 3 killed by friendly fire). And the British government is fighting on the worldstage for the Palestinians to be disarmed.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Hearing rumours that this was a pretty big march



the Cardiff one was good and the kids on the megaphones were amazing!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 18, 2009)

Too many speeches at the start, (though I particularly like the speech from FOSIS Wales representative), I fear, rather than getting onto the street.  organisers hadn't pre-arranged to march, but it seemed the appropriate thing to do!

I guess the question is how to build the campaign for justice for the longhaul, to achieve a just solution in the Middle East, rather than just when the worst attrocities happen. And how to find good actions to carry on getting the message out.

There's a demonstration at the Senedd on Wednesday at 1 pm in the run-up to the debate on Gaza there. People are being asked to write to their AM to support the crossparty statement drafted by Bethan Jenkins AM (see above) calling on the Assembly to condemn Israel's actions in Gaza. You can contact your AM via:
http://www.assemblywales.org/memhome/member-search.htm


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 18, 2009)

The PSC's annual gneral meeting is on 24th of jan - you going udo?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jan 18, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Hearing rumours that this was a pretty big march



Yeah, in Newport terms anyway, well over 300 people I'd say. There's a report here: http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/418888.html


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 20, 2009)

Just a reminder there's a debate on Gaza at the Assembly tomorrow, in the run-up to it, there will be a Gaza solidarity demonstration assembling 1 pm on the steps of the Senedd. 

I have heard rumour that (following some gentle prodding from Cardiff Stop the War Coalition) an invitation has been sent to the Palestinian Ambassador to visit (not sure by whom & in what capacity), though as the invite was at short notice & the Palestinian Delegate to the UK is probably completely rushed off his feet at the moment don't know if he will make it.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 20, 2009)

Incredibly Gordon Brown actually had a slap-up dinner at the Jerusalem home of Ehud Olmert, leader of Israel, this week! 
See comments on this thread for reports of his comments: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8631247#post8631247


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jan 20, 2009)

Vigil in Newport -> http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/419509.html

I can't make it to the Assembly tomorrow, but if anyone with a camera is going down, why not post a report in Indymedia?


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll be at tomorrow's protest.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 20, 2009)

Me too.

Another kind of action that seems to have some potential is the "supermarket sweep" of Israeli goods that seems to have become a regular event in Wrexham, maybe Niclas could provide some account of the action.

The number of universities where there have been occupations is growing - LSE, SOAS, Essex, Kings College London and now Birmingham. Greek dockers blocked arms headed for Israel. Norwegian train drivers stopped all the trains for a 2 minute act of solidarity. EDO was 'decommissioned' recently in solidarity with Gaza, I believe there has been another action by the antiwar movement in Derry against Raytheon. Birmingham Council (the second biggest city in Britain) recently debated a cross-party motion (supported even by Tories?!) calling for sanctions and a boycott of Israel.

It also looks like the Arab regimes that are part of the problem could see major uprisings in the future.

I honestly think that this marks a qualitative turning point in Palestinian solidarity. (still ashame to still meet people who fall for all the crap that Hamas started it). 

Also, hopefully a debate will start on how the infatuation with the bankrupt two-state solution has led the movement into a dead end & a shift towards arguing for equality for all people in historical Palestine and focusing on Zionism as the root of the problem.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 20, 2009)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Yeah, in Newport terms anyway, well over 300 people I'd say. There's a report here: http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/418888.html



I have heard many say 500+!


----------



## niclas (Jan 20, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Me too.
> 
> Another kind of action that seems to have some potential is the "supermarket sweep" of Israeli goods that seems to have become a regular event in Wrexham, maybe Niclas could provide some account of the action.



Happy to oblige... The first one at Tesco was a spur of the moment thing organised via e-mail after the 1st protest - 18 people turned up. This is unheard of round here!
 Not all happy to fill their trolleys (one guy worked for Asda!) so some put leaflets on car windscreens. Others went inside in ones and twos and we met at the veg section. This being Wrecsam, we hadn't done any homework so we were loudly looking for Israeli and West Bank goods for about 20 mins. 
 Then some people decided they didn't want to do the trolley to the till thing and it all descended into a bit of a shambles - most abandoned their trolleys in the clothes dept, some hid stuff there or in the freezers and (because Tesco is so big) we lost each other. No-one had any stickers.
 Then it all got a bit DIY - secret shoppers started going to Sainsbury and last Saturday a group went back to Tesco. They were clocked by security and some got 12-month bans from the store. At least one person did a die-in but that probably doesn't work as a solo act does it 

By the time I got there, most of the Israeli herbs had vanished and the ones left had "Boycott Israeli goods" stickers on the barcodes - apparently if you try to tear them off it knackers the barcodes 

So chaotic, not well planned and no idea if it's bothering the s'mkts. Big piece in tonight's Evening Leader about it all.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 21, 2009)

niclas said:


> So chaotic, not well planned and no idea if it's bothering the s'mkts. Big piece in tonight's Evening Leader about it all.



Well done!  And so begins most direct action, ime. That's a cracking idea, perhaps it might take off in other places, ahem! 



Udo Erasmus said:


> It also looks like the Arab regimes that are part of the problem could see major uprisings in the future.



Just a _tad_ optimistic? I mean, that'd be wonderful if it did happen, but what leads you to think that this might happen?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 21, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Just a _tad_ optimistic? I mean, that'd be wonderful if it did happen, but what leads you to think that this might happen?



It's my opinion that the Mubarak regime is becoming increasingly unstable - massive economic unrest, there have been a growing number of militant strikes that start off as strikes on economic issues and turn into people calling for regime change, and over this issue, Egypt is up to its necks in the blockade of Gaza - once against riots on the streets, and people calling not only for solidarity with Palestine, but chanting slogans against there own government.

I'm not expecting it to happen overnight, but it's on its way.

I could be wrong about that.

Breaking news - a group of students are in occupation at Sussex University

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/419635.html


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 21, 2009)

I was speaking to someone today who wanted to set up a workshop in Cardiff on the boycott, seemed like a good idea.

Anyone know how the debate at the Senedd went on Gaza?

Update: Sit-in at Warwick University, 
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/419666.html
http://warwicksolidaritysitin.wordpress.com/


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 22, 2009)

The Assembly passed Rhodri Glyn Thomas' motion but i'm not sure what the text was. Jeff Cuthbert (Lab, Caerphilly) spoke up to defend Israel and say 'both sides have done wrong' etc. The Tories didn't really say anything.

There is a story on page 5 of today's Western Mail implicating Wales in being a testing ground for Unmanned Aerial Vehicles used by Israel for human rights abuses, and manufacturing them here and selling them to Israel. The UK Government is supposed to turn down export licenses for arms if there is a risky they will be used to violate human rights..so it might be worth campaigning on that.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 22, 2009)

Interesting report from Glyn Davies, a conservative AM:



> Today, in the National Assembly for Wales, Plaid Cymru tabled the following motion for debate;
> 
> "This Assembly notes the concern raised in Wales by individuals, organisations and public protests relating to the military action taken in the Gaza Strip".
> 
> ...



As people may be aware Cardiff Stop the War Coalition are having an organising action meeting tonight (thursday) at Cathays Community Centre at 7.30 pm. Interestingly the police went to the venue yesterday, apparently questioned staff at the community centre about the nature of the meeting, the organisers & stated their intention to turn up tonight 'in case there is any trouble' (read: harrass people exercising their democratic rights, I'm not sure when a campaigning organisation holding an open meeting became a police matter)

There is also another bus just been booked for the march from the BBC to Downing Street calling for an end to the blockade, arms embargo on Israel & war criminals brought to justice etc. (Bus stops 9.30 am, Cardiff Museum, 10 am Newport Bus Station, tickets 16 quid, tenner concession, email - cardifftroopsout@googlemail.com if interested)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 22, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Interestingly the police went to the venue yesterday, apparently questioned staff at the community centre about the nature of the meeting, the organisers & stated their intention to turn up tonight 'in case there is any trouble'





I only hope that a very firm line is taken with them, and that they are made to stand outside in the rain if they do have the nerve to show up. If you're lucky you might get your photograph taken through the windows.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm sure they already have some nice snaps of me anyway! So a policeman informed me.

Breaking news, the historic Bodleian building at Oxford University (site of the world famous Bodleian library I believe) has now been occupied in solidarity with Gaza

The demands of students:

http://occupiedoxford.wordpress.com...ents-occupy-building-in-solidarity-with-gaza/

Rumours that of a sit-in at Newcastle University

London School of Economics occupation is declaring victory:
http://lseoccupation.blogspot.com/

Kings College London Occupation:
http://kcloccupation.blogspot.com/

Birmingham University occupation:
http://birminghamoccupation.wordpress.com/

Essex University occupation:
http://en-gb.facebook.com/group.php?gid=45143838671

SOAS occupation:
http://soassolidarity4gaza.blogspot.com/

Sussex university occupation:
http://sussexoccupation.blogspot.com/

Warwick university sit-in:
http://warwicksolidaritysitin.wordpress.com/

Manchester Metropolitan University:
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/419792.html

Leeds University building occupied:
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/419794.html


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 22, 2009)

Was a little disappointed yesterday though that a couple of AMs at the demonstration were talking about the ceasefire in a very misleading way, and in practice demobilising the movement, rather than saying "keep on pushing", we have to intensify the struggle.

As far, as I can see the ceasefire is war by other means, with the West framing it in terms of Israel being the victim - over a thousand dead, nothing said - pushing for stuff like the blockade of Gaza to actually be _strengthened_ which is leading to the slow death of Gaza, unclear whether all IDF troops will actually leave Gaza (Hamas have given them a week), the continual repetition of the lie that the tunnels are used to smuggle weapons when Israel and the West know that they are actually used to smuggle in essentials like fuel, the disarming of Hamas while the West ships illegal weapons like white phosphorous to Israel and relentlessly arms the occupying power - given the recent slaughter, I think the people of Gaza are justified in thinking that they need all the weapons they can get. There is also rumours of population transfer of thousands of people from Gaza expelled into Egypt (huge tents have been constructed on the Egyptian side of the border).


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 22, 2009)

Guardian article on wave of student occupations:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2009/jan/22/studentpolitics-londonschoolofeconomics


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Udo, if you went I hope the meeting at Cathays went well. As for the police I am 99.9% certain that if there were any 'trouble' there it would be almost entirely to do with them. They seem to forget who pays their wages (quelle surpise).


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 23, 2009)

teqniq said:


> Hey Udo, if you went I hope the meeting at Cathays went well. As for the police I am 99.9% certain that if there were any 'trouble' there it would be almost entirely to do with them. They seem to forget who pays their wages (quelle surpise).



Sadly, after getting us all excited, the police didn't show.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 23, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Sadly, after getting us all excited, the police didn't show.


Heh, that's cool. I was wondering in any event whether it was some half-arsed attempt to put the frighteners on the Cathays community centre people in an effort to get the meeting cancelled.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 23, 2009)

In an unprecedented move, the BBC has essentially blocked an emergency humanitarian appeal for aid to Gaza being broadcast on any TV station (in order to be broadcast there has to be unaminous agreement between TV stations). This is the first time such a humanitarian appeal has ever been blocked. It means that potentially millions of pounds that would have been raised from the public has been lost. 




			
				Stop the War Coalition said:
			
		

> BBC BLOCKS AID TO GAZA: PROTEST 24 JANUARY
> 
> If the BBC was not tarnished enough by its coverage of Israel's attack on Gaza -- in the words of Tony Benn, "often looking like a propaganda wing of the Zionist lobby" -- its decision yesterday to block an appeal for emergency aid to Gaza would be reason enough for making the BBC a focus of our demonstration on Saturday 24 January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 23, 2009)

Israeli Arab children staging a protest in solidarity with the people of Gaza were teargassed last week. Meanwhile, Livni (the Israeli counterpart to David Milliband) has said that in the event of a Palestinian state being created on West Bank and Gaza, Arab 'citizens' of Israel should leave as they have no place in the Jewish State. These kind of policies of 'repatriation' are generally identified with the far right in Britain, but is the mainstream discourse of the political class in Israel.

_Children of Bil'in protest for Gaza

ffj-Bilin-Sunday 11\1\2009 Children of Bil'in wore shirts with red paint
on them in a protest this morning as a symbolic to what the children of Gaza are
facing, death and mascaras due to the Israeli bombardment.
The children raised Palestinian flags and the Venezuelan flag, in
appreciation of Venezuela's removal the Israeli ambassador from his post and
their support for the Palestinian cause. They also carried signs condemning
violence against civilians especially children.
The children walked through the village chanting for Gaza and for
solidarity with the children there. Also the children of Bil'in called on all
the children in the world to go out and protest for Gaza and also called on the
world to stop the Israeli violence against the residents.The protest moved
towards the wall which is located in the western side of the village to
demonstrate against the occupation and the Israeli soldiers' practices towards
the Palestinian civilians. The Israeli army fired tear gas towards the children
and caused dozens to suffer gas inhalation


http://www.bilin-ffj.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=115&Itemid=1

Thank you for you continued support,_


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=278042

BBC HQ in Scottland occupied! The protestors are refusing to leave until the BBC broadcast the humanitarian appeal. Channel 4, 5 & Sky I believe have now backed down and are broadcasting.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 26, 2009)

Even Rhodri Morgan has spoken out:
http://blogs.walesonline.co.uk/achangeoftrouble/2009/01/morgan-on-gaza.html


----------

